# power wagon plowing?



## trevier (Dec 24, 2007)

Can you put a plow on one of these? Does anyone know anybody that plows with one? Thanks matt


----------



## Ramitt (Mar 12, 2013)

They can be modded to work but most plow dealers wont do it since the low FGAWR on them...


----------



## My07Brute (Feb 9, 2011)

What year PW are you talking about.

I think there are a couple that "bolt on", most will require wither pulling the winch and mount or fabing.

The PW is not set up for heavy plows either do to the suspension being design to be soft and flexy.

From those that do plow with them they say they are beasts.


----------



## trevier (Dec 24, 2007)

My07Brute;2067172 said:


> What year PW are you talking about.
> 
> I think there are a couple that "bolt on", most will require wither pulling the winch and mount or fabing.
> 
> ...


either a 2015 or 2016 model.


----------

